

How to use bathroom time effectively - grahammcza
http://productivity.stackexchange.com/questions/3729/how-to-use-bathroom-time-effectively
Do geeks take time and productivity a little too seriously? Seriously?!
======
toomuchcoffee
Umm, the whole point of bathroom breaks -- especially those, you know, much
"longer" ones -- is that they're tremendously _ineffective_ compared to the
ruthlessly efficient standards of that absurdly hypermechanized,
functionality-obsessed, and generally speaking, hopelessly hung up and
inverted society "out there."

They're about quality time between you, and that one tender, capricious,
profoundly sensitive ring of muscle... and _nothing else_.

If you can't use these short, precious, and deeply personal moments to fully
and utterly detach, zone out, and get off the damned grid... then woah man,
you're in trouble!

